# is it normal for flowers to have alot red in them



## skullcandy (Feb 1, 2013)

I am drying some buds from a plant I took down early due to it not growing very well, now that there about half dry they have turned redish or I would even go with orangeish I have ever seem them this color is that normal. or did I take it down to early.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2013)

Hmmmm....maybe ya send it ALL  to me to better see


----------



## skullcandy (Feb 1, 2013)

okay hold on there it goes via internet at the push of a button.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 2, 2013)

sorry skull...ive never had them change color over night..


----------



## Growdude (Feb 2, 2013)

Ive seen the "hairs" turn color when drying.


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 2, 2013)

ostpicsworthless:


----------

